
Help Us Save Lives We're trying to create the most accurate Covid-19 resource - randunel1
https://www.coronawiki.org
======
randunel1
I am Dr. Riciu Andrei, board certified dermatologist from Europe with a strong
interest in infectious diseases and rookie web designer - please be kind :).
I've been keeping a close eye on the SARS-CoV-2 epidemic since it only
numbered a few cases in the Wuhan - Hubei province.

I remember reporting on a medical website I had back in 2011 about a Dutch
Researcher that created a superinfluenza virus as a research project, that was
hypothesized to be able to infect millions simply by combining five distinct
natural mutations into one H5N1 strain. The times we live in right now aren't
pretty much different (except this time the virus is not in a cell culture
locked in some research facility). The emergence of SARS-COV-2 that has spread
from animals to humans gave birth to a true pandemic in a matter of months.
The abundance of fake news and claims being spread over the internet as we
speak generate a lot of panic and irrational behavior that obviously does more
harm than good.

I managed to get a team of dedicated medical professionals, data scientists
and programmers and we decided to create a resource website namely CoronaWiki
dedicated to the new Coronavirus / SARS-CoV-2 pandemic in order to help as
many people as we can gain access to reliable medical information ( documented
sources) as well as statistics regarding the COVID-19 disease outbreak.

Our Sources

In our struggle to get the most accurate data possible, we're using literally
over a hundred sources every day, including official government data and
private trackers. The data is gathered both manually and automatically.

Please let us know what other new features you would like to see on the
website. We are really keen on helping as much people as we can gain access to
safe and reliable medical information in order to better fight this horrible
outbreak.

[https://www.coronawiki.org](https://www.coronawiki.org)

Stay Safe! Dr. Riciu Andrei

